# Snake ID please



## CorteOnCamera (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,
Found this baby snake in our garage. Is it a Tiger Snake? What should I do with it. It is currently in a bucket.
Urgent response needed please

Hope this image is clear enough for ID.
Regards,
CorteOnCamera


----------



## Kitah (Jan 4, 2013)

Young keelback. Best to release it in your yard away from dogs/cats etc if you can, they are non venemous.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 4, 2013)

Agreed, it is a young Keelback or Freshwater Snake (Tropidonophis mairii) they are non-venomous, and completely harmless. Best release it in the garden if you are happy with it being around, if you are concerned despite it being harmless release it in the nearest bush (within 5km of where it was found).


----------



## CorteOnCamera (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you so much - I had wrongly identified it as a Tiger Snake (Gow - Snakes of Australia), and was worried where the other 39 babies were!
My cat recently died unexpectedly and I believed the cause may have been a snake bite. But there was absolutely no evidence just one previously very healthy 14 year old dead cat.
We are rural, surrounded by cane and cattle farms and have a large dam. The freshwater snake fits into this environment nicely - I have seen them in the water. I will return this little guy back near the water this morning. I may take some more photos of him first in a more natural setting.
I love happy endings -


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 5, 2013)

It would be worth checking out pictures of the Rough-scaled snake (_Tropidechis carinatus_) which is dangerously venomous. They are even more similar looking to the Freshwater snake than a Tiger. While the Rough-scaled tends to occur m more upland areas than the Freshwater, depending where you are they may occur in the same area. You would not want to collect one of those thinking you had a Freshwater snake. If you want some distinguishing features between the two, just ask. 

Blue


----------



## Bushman (Jan 10, 2013)

*Tropidonophis mairii*

By unanimous decision this snake is a Keelback/Freshwater Snake (_Tropidonophis mairii_).


----------

